# Deli gönül melul olup ağlama



## Mariachristina

Merhaba, 
Can anyone translate this verse from the song, please? 
Thank you in advance. 

"Bu bir eski sözdür söylenir ezel
Dilber akçe ister dinlemez gazel
Zengince bir aşık bulsa bir güzel
Züğürdü ferdaya salması vardır"


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

"Bu bir eski sözdür söylenir ezel
Dilber akçe ister dinlemez gazel
Zengince bir aşık bulsa bir güzel
Züğürdü ferdaya salması vardır"

This is an ancient adage that's been said, from the genesis.
The pretty maid wants money, disregards anything said.
If you find a rich-ish lover, Pretty.
There always is the possibility to delay/postpone the poor to the future.


----------



## Mariachristina

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> "Bu bir eski sözdür söylenir ezel
> Dilber akçe ister dinlemez gazel
> Zengince bir aşık bulsa bir güzel
> Züğürdü ferdaya salması vardır"
> 
> This is an ancient adage that's been said, from the genesis.
> The pretty maid wants money, disregards anything said.
> If you find a rich-ish lover, Pretty.
> There always is the possibility to delay/postpone the poor to the future.


Çok teşekkür ederim


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Mariachristina said:


> Çok teşekkür ederim


rica ederim

And the title would roughly translate to

Runaway Heart. Do not weep while being saddened.


----------



## Mariachristina

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> rica ederim
> 
> And the title would roughly translate to
> 
> Runaway Heart. Do not weep while being saddened.


Thank you so much  would you mind trying this verse if you have time? I think it's a very old song and it is soooo difficult to understand. I don't want to bother you too much.. Thank you in advance  
Bu aşk dedikleri bir yoldur ince
Bülbüle cevr eder bir gül-ü gonca
Bir güzelin kendi gönlü olunca
Tenhaca odaya gelmesi vardır


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

This thing that they call love is a narrow road.
Turns into a songbird, a rose bud ( ? )
With the will of a Pretty one
There is the entry to a room silently.


----------



## Mariachristina

Thank you so much  


RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> This thing that they call love is a narrow road.
> Turns into a songbird, a rose bud ( ? )
> With the will of a Pretty one
> There is the entry to a room silently.


----------

